# One dilated pupil



## kimnscott (Aug 28, 2013)

Going on day 3. I kept hoping to get up and it be back normal. What could cause a pupil to remain dilated?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

is he blind in that eye? permanent dilation could be from poison, head trauma, or a stroke.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is his temp?


----------



## kimnscott (Aug 28, 2013)

Being a goat newbie, this is the 1st time I've taken a goat temp and it went extremely well (yay me!) (Note to self; the orange thermometer is now a goat thermometer, buy a new one for the family ASAP).

His temp is 103.1
It appears he still sees out of that eye because if I can make him flinch with quick movement toward it.

I've only got 2 goats, no idea how he could have gotten head trauma.

They are penned and free browsing scrub, mostly wild vines, blackberry bushes, weeds.

I did find a yellow jacket nest that we gassed and burned. I put a piece of plywood over it to keep them off the burned area so maybe he could have gotten stung by a stray jacket?

Anything else? Ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Temp is normal. I would have no idea. You could consult a vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, a vet should be visited.


----------



## kimnscott (Aug 28, 2013)

Made trip to Vet and he has no idea what's going on as Taco seems healthy otherwise and no sign of trauma. He does have some vision in his eye. So, just keeping an eye in him to see if he shows any other symptoms or get worse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least you know now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For years while my youngest daughter was growing up I had to write "one pupil larger then the other is normal for this child" on her school forms. And it is. It just simply is that way for some reason. Her vision is fine. It was noticed when she was about 4 years old.


----------

